# Problema con red local ... [cerrado, tancat, closed ...]

## Luciernaga

Recientemente adquirí un equipo nuevo Tyan S8212 que incorpora 3 gigabit (1 Intel 82574L y 2 Intel 82575EB) instalo la Gentoo y el CD de arranque (minimal) me reconoce los tres chips de red sin problemas. Una vez reiniciada la máquina con Gentoo instalada solo me reconoce la primera y, por supuesto tengo conexión con WAN, pero los otros dos chips de red no, he intentado cargar el módulo 8139too primero y luego lo he cambiado por el sky2 sin conseguir que me reconozca las dos interfaces Intel 82575EB ... ¿qué modulo debo cargar, o qué combinación/configuración puedo hacer?

La respuesta del sistema me dice que no he cargado el módulo o que el núcleo no está bien configurado, lo he compilado por activa y por pasiva y no he visto ningún fallo. Windows trabaja correctamente. No he instalado ninguna otra distro Linux todavía.

Gracias por la respuesta.

 :Smile: 

----------

## agdg

¿Has iniciado los intarfaces de red?

Como dices que te funciona una de ellas, doy por ello que has hecho rc-update add net.eth0 default. Sin embargo si quieres que el resto funcione, igualmente debes de iniciar las interfaces eth1 y eth2:

cd /etc/init.d && ln -s net.lo net.eth1 && rc-update add net.eth1 default && ln -s net.lo net.eth2 && rc-update add net.eth2 default

----------

## pelelademadera

con ifconfig podes ver si las interfaces estan detectadas. si las detecta, tenes que hacer lo que te dijeron arriba

----------

## Luciernaga

Bueno, creo tenerlo resuelto, lo que hace una consulta con la almohada ... ayer por más que miré no me dí cuenta de ello ... en fin ...

Ahora el ifconfig -a ya me detecta correctamente las tres interfaces ...

Resulta que no estaba activado en el núcleo el chip Intel 82575 por omisión, todo ha sido activar la casilla correspondiente, compilar de nuevo y reiniciar la máquina y .... et VOILÁ

Gracias por vuestro interés en responder ...  :Wink: 

----------

